# Upgrading Dan Wesson Sights



## sleepr71 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone aware of options out there for upgrading the sights(fiber optic/laser grips/scope mounting solutions) for my Dan Wesson 8 1/2" 44 mag? The top(of receiver) is/was  NOT drilled/tapped for scope mounting. My eyesight isn't what it used to be and I'd like  to extend my range out to 75-100yds for hunting, Thanks sleepr71


----------



## GAR (Jan 17, 2010)

*Dan Wesson*

Here is something worth looking at:

http://www.jackweigand.com/dan_wesson_scope_mount.html


GAR


----------



## Sargent (Jan 17, 2010)

Buy a new barrel shroud and get it drilled and tapped.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2010)

https://shop.cz-usa.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=20100


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 18, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> Anyone aware of options out there for upgrading the sights(fiber optic/laser grips/scope mounting solutions) for my Dan Wesson 8 1/2" 44 mag? The top(of receiver) is/was  NOT drilled/tapped for scope mounting. My eyesight isn't what it used to be and I'd like  to extend my range out to 75-100yds for hunting, Thanks sleepr71



Hey sleepr,

I'm in the exact same situation as you are with my 6" DW 44VH. Really, in just wanting to extend my range from 50 yards on out to 100 or so for deer or even varmints. 

From my research, it seems that the CZ/DW mount is the best way to go, even moreso than the Weigand mount. This information is from the DW Service manager Keith. He said the CZ/DW mount is a lower profile mount and more solid. Also, they will do it at the factory for around 50 plus return shipping. 

If you're like me, you don't want anything substandard installed on your beloved DW, especially when it involves drilling!

I've already got my Leupold 2X scope ready for when I get around to having my shroud drilled and tapped. It's only a matter of time.... I'll try and post pics here when I get it done.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet. I've tried searching & wasn't able to find much info 'till now. Thanks fellas for the help because whatever I do, I want to get it right the FIRST time as this pistol is pretty sweet as is(shoots much better than me).


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 19, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> Sweet. I've tried searching & wasn't able to find much info 'till now. Thanks fellas for the help because whatever I do, I want to get it right the FIRST time as this pistol is pretty sweet as is(shoots much better than me).



I hear ya.... 

I LOVVVE my DW 44 VH..... amazing revolver.

Here are a few pics of the gun, 25 yard target and the view from my stand in the deep woods























The accuracy makes me almost not know whether I should even SCOPE the dang thing....


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 19, 2010)

nickE10mm said:


> I hear ya....
> 
> I LOVVVE my DW 44 VH..... amazing revolver.
> 
> ...



I know the feeling... and a scope will make it more cumbersome to tote around/holster. I wish someone made a drop in set of  adjustable,fiber-optic sites w/ smaller front bead. I may try to figure out how to mount a small laser on it for low-light shooting. sleepr71.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 19, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> I know the feeling... and a scope will make it more cumbersome to tote around/holster. I wish someone made a drop in set of  adjustable,fiber-optic sites w/ smaller front bead. I may try to figure out how to mount a small laser on it for low-light shooting. sleepr71.



I know JUST what you mean about wanting a nice, drop-in FO sight setup.... that would be super cool.  As I think I mentioned, I grabbed myself a nice, used Leupold M8 2x EER scope to mount on my DW, however, I've changed my mind so many times on the whole idea that I'm just holding onto the scope for now until I decide for sure.  I would ALMOST rather just sell the scope and get myself a nice, new 8" or 10" barrel and shroud from CZ/DW rather than a scope.  The main problem with THAT is the cost.  They are asking over $300 for the 8" and over $400 for the 10"!!  OUCH!!!  The other option is that I could get another 6" shroud for the scope mount so I could switch back and forth.  

Whatever you decide on, you should update this thread with what you decide on.... and I will do the same.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 6, 2010)

UPDATE:  I sent in my existing 6" shroud to Dan Wesson to have them drill, tap and install their newly designed scope mount to my gun. I should have my shroud back soon (early next week would be my guess). I also just received my medium Burris Signature Zee rings in the mail from MidwayUSA. In just a few days I'll be installing my Leupold 2x to the gun. I'll update this thread when I make some progress.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 16, 2010)

Got my shroud back from DW with drill / tap and scope mount installed.  NICE!  Can't wait until I get a few hours to spare to mount up my Leupold 2x....





















Enjoy!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great Nick!

Make sure to post up pics of the whole thing when it gets done.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 16, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Looks great Nick!
> 
> Make sure to post up pics of the whole thing when it gets done.



No doubt I will!


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 17, 2010)

I was bored tonight and went ahead and mounted up my scope.  Here are a few pics...
















Now hopefully I can get out to the range on Friday morning and sight this baby in.  Ahhhhh

Enjoy!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 17, 2010)

Good deal!

I just got the shroud for my 8" barrel back from being duracoated.

Now it looks just like the rest of the gun.

I have upgraded the rear sight with a Millet and it is now good to go. 

Need to get to the range myself.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 23, 2010)

First range trip went well.... didn't have to move more than an inch or two either way (elevation or windage) so that was good.  First few groups were about an inch @ 25 yards and they kept going up until I was shooting minute of paper by the end of the trip.... lol... so I went home to rest.  Oh, and also, I was resting with a t-shirt to pad the vise I was shooting from and the side-blast from the cylinders put huge holes in the shirt.... just another lesson to keep them fingers away from the front of the cylinder when firing!!  


















Enjoy!


----------

